# Hahn Millenium Ale



## scotsdalebrewery (31/5/06)

G'day guys,

Found some Hahn Millenium Ale today at Nullimbik Cellars in Diamond Creek - for $19.99 a bottle. Got one chilling as we speak. I remember tasting one when they first came out but that was when I was a VB drinker.
Anyone had one recently? And are there many left?

Cheers!


----------



## Jazman (31/5/06)

i have had and i thought it was crap 20 bucks a bottle is still cheap for a beer i still have 4 of em thinking of putting em on ebay


----------



## Phrak (31/5/06)

I've got one that's been sitting in the wine rack since it was released. Had a taste of another bottle when they were first released as well, and can't remember being too impressed with it... but as scotsdalebrewery said, that was back when I only drank Toohey's Extra Dry  

I wonder what would be a good enough occasion to open it now...


----------



## mikem108 (31/5/06)

Had one recently and found it a bit vegemitey


----------



## Tony (30/1/07)

I was at the old mans place on the weekend and he pulled out a couple of these to try.

He didnt like it much so he gave me the remainder of the carton.

Its a big malt driven beer, hops are long gone after 8 years

It is showing definate sherry notes these days.

cheers


----------



## Tony (26/3/07)

Oh forgot to add........ these cartons are going for $250 each on ebay............ but i aint selling these babies 

cheers


----------



## Malnourished (26/3/07)

Tony said:


> Oh forgot to add........ these cartons are going for $250 each on ebay............ but i aint selling these babies


Haha. They're being _listed _ for that much, but they sure aren't selling. I've been watching these things on Ebay for a couple of years now and I haven't seen a bottle sell for more than about $5. The vast majority never get a bid because the opening price is $10+.


----------



## ant (6/4/07)

I took a couple of bottles along to ausdb's brewday last November, and the general consensus was that they were still drinking alright, certainly getting very viney both on the nose and on the palate, but there's enough toffee and malt to balance it a little, and they could probably still handle another couple of years, if cellared OK.

I reckon it's probably worth paying 10-15 bucks a bottle to try one if you hadn't had one, but there are certainly better aged beers out there, and I'd pay 10-15 (at least once) to try a longneck of something different anytime.


----------



## Barramundi (6/4/07)

scotsdalebrewery said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> Found some Hahn Millenium Ale today at Nullimbik Cellars in Diamond Creek - for $19.99 a bottle. Got one chilling as we speak. I remember tasting one when they first came out but that was when I was a VB drinker.
> Anyone had one recently? And are there many left?
> ...




was there many left ???? im in melbourne soon and wouldnt mind getting a couple ....


----------



## Ross (6/4/07)

Barramundi said:


> was there many left ???? im in melbourne soon and wouldnt mind getting a couple ....



look at the date Barramundi - nearly a year old B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## Jazman (6/4/07)

u can buy my 4 if the price is right


----------



## Barramundi (7/4/07)

Ross said:


> look at the date Barramundi - nearly a year old B)
> 
> cheers Ross




fair point ross , i only looked at the date on the post b4 mine oooops ...cheers mate


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (7/4/07)

Don't forget, there was two vintages of Millennium, 99 and 2000. The 1st release was the better of the two beers, unfiltered, multi-strained, and is still going well if cellared properly. Makes the best reduction for duck and quail...


----------



## Tony (7/4/07)

Randall the Enamel Animal said:


> Don't forget, there was two vintages of Millennium, 99 and 2000. The 1st release was the better of the two beers, unfiltered, multi-strained, and is still going well if cellared properly. Makes the best reduction for duck and quail...



Mine is the 99 vintage and i will aggree with the earlier post about it getting old in the tooth. Its getting definate sweet sherry type notes to it.

Never thought of using it for that.

Will try it in a rabbit stew perhaps next weekend. I have a fresh one i shot in the freezer  

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (7/4/07)

Tony said:


> Mine is the 99 vintage and i will aggree with the earlier post about it getting old in the tooth. Its getting definate sweet sherry type notes to it.
> 
> Never thought of using it for that.
> 
> ...


You shot a rabbit in the freezer? Was it stealing your carrots? Good thing you got it, then. Let that be a lesson to all rabbits.

I have a '99 and a 2000 bottle as well as various Coopers Vintages.
Tasted the '99 Hahn beer at an Exotic beer club dinner in Newcastle last year or the year before. Apparently, it was gift from Chuck for teh beer dinner. Perhaps it was served in the wrong order, coz I felt that it was old, stale and gutless. There was plenty left over at my table.

I know it doesn't pay to assume that it wasn't a bad bottle, but it doesn't inspire me to spend $15 a bottle.

Les


----------



## brendanos (7/4/07)

brendanos said:


> I bought a few bottles of this in 2004/2005, they were greyish in colour, and cardboardish in flavour. Delightful!
> 
> Reported from a reliable source, they matured nicely for the first couple of years, then went downhill.



I guess if it had been bought fresh and cellared, it would probably still be in pretty good condition, but sadly mine had not!!


----------



## samhighley (22/2/08)

Reviving this old thread to mention that I have seven (7) of these that need a new home.

They have been cellared in my dads air-conditioned cellar since purchase back in 1999 and they are the 1999 vintage. Unfortunately he has run out of room in his cellar due to his rapidly expanding home-brew collection, and he wants them out asap. I could put them on eBay, but i'd prefer they went to a good home amongst AHB members.

I've no idea of the current quality, but from memory of a sampling a few christmas's ago, I would concur with the comments expressed earlier in this thread that they are malty and on the way out. They are certainly not going to improve with additional time. With this in mind I think they would make a great conversation piece for the back shelf of the bar.

I'll part with these for $25 a bottle delivered anywhere in Australia which includes packaging inside an AusPost WinePak and delivery via ParcelPost. The price means about $10-15 for me and the remainder for AusPost depending on your location.


----------



## samhighley (24/2/08)

Come on folks, you know you want one.

$5 each plus postage costs.


----------



## the_fuzz (24/2/08)

Sammy said:


> Come on folks, you know you want one.
> 
> $5 each plus postage costs.




How much for poastage to Rydalmere NSW 2116


----------



## samhighley (25/2/08)

I'll get back to you tomorrow.

I need to work out the dimensions of the PostPak winepak, and double check the bottle will fit in there.


----------



## samhighley (26/2/08)

Price, including delivery and packaging in a WinePak, to Rydalmere would be $16.35.

This is based on $3.50 for the WinePak, $7.85 for the postage, and $5 for the bottle.

Sam


----------



## troydo (26/2/08)

ok i'll bite... cost to brisbane?


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (26/2/08)

Sammy, whats your location, is pick up an option?

If not SA I'll grab a price to Adelaide.

Cheers BDB


----------



## samhighley (26/2/08)

Troydo said:


> ok i'll bite... cost to brisbane?



Brisbane (or anywhere in QLD) is (3.50 + 10.65 + 5.00) = $19.15

Sam


----------



## samhighley (26/2/08)

Black Dog Brewery said:


> If not SA I'll grab a price to Adelaide.



I'm in Canberra, which is a fair way from Adelaide 

Adelaide (or anywhere in SA) is (3.50 + 10.75 + 5.00) = $19.25

Sam


----------



## samhighley (26/2/08)

I also had a request for Perth WA which is:

Perth (or anywhere in WA) is (3.50 + 13.75 + 5.00) = $22.25

Sam


----------



## Jazman (26/2/08)

black dog im in adelaide i may have 3 to get rid off make me on offer


----------



## samhighley (28/2/08)

Alrighty, 2 gone, 5 to go.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (28/2/08)

Come on blokes, work out the postage yourselves

postage calculator


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/3/10)

My father in law found one of these in the cellar 

We drank it last night

There is no hint of hops left, lots of malt sweetness, all carbonation had disappeared. 

Some sherry notes. 

Not anything worth going on about, but not offensive either

Definitely past its prime

This was the 99 vintage

Cheers


----------



## TSMill (27/7/15)

Unsure if 5 more years has improved the flavour, but a dozen bottles to be had for $65 in Brisbane:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hahn-Millenium-Ale-Collectors-Item-/181812169734?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item2a54d98c06


----------

